# What this forum needs...



## Tolen Mar (Jan 21, 2002)

I like the changes so far, but I have a problem.  I hope Im not the only one...

We need a better way to select an avatar.  If you upload one, thats fine, but otherwise you have to use that drop-down box that really doesnt give you any idea what the avatars look like (over a thousand choices, but most are numbered instead of labeled).  

I tried looking through the FAQ, and found where you can see the avatars available, but you can't click on them to select them.  To top it off, (I hope I'm not the only one here), the page times out before all of them can load, leaving me with few ideas about the avatars that are available.

(I dont even know if I'm going to like the avatar I picked, I'll know after I post this message.)

Anyway we can get some help with this?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

Go to your 'User Control Panel'.  Select the 'Edit Options' tab.  at the bottom is a button that says 'Change Avatar'.  Click on it, and you will see a list of 40+ pages of avatars with 20 or so on each page.  You can view the pages, and click on the avatar you want.


Moved to Meta.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> *I like the changes so far, but I have a problem.  I hope Im not the only one...
> 
> ... To top it off, (I hope I'm not the only one here), the page times out before all of them can load, leaving me with few ideas about the avatars that are available. *



Am I reading this right: You're hoping that other people have the same problems that you have? How nice of you...


----------



## omokage (Jan 22, 2002)

the only time you get a dropdown to select an avatar as far as I've noticed is when you register.

After you register you can do as Morrus said above to see the list and change your avatar.


----------

